# General > Politics >  Electric cars driven by politics not economics (and worse for pollution)

## ScottishWalrus

https://www.prageru.com/video/are-el...-really-green/

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Good catch, Mr Walrus.  Same logic applies to wind turbines, too; in fact there was a spirited discussion on the very forum in about 2007 on that subject.  Good fun, it was, pointing out that the eco-figures quoted didn't include the emissions costs of making the steel (which needs coal) and turbine, CO2 released when the 300m^3 pit was dug and the concrete poured, and then the decommissioning costs after 20 years.  Bjorn Lomborg was in that fight too, and has serious cred as a researcher working against the worst of eco-lunacy.

Similar thoughts here:  https://www.forbes.com/sites/michael.../#52b2c70112d6

----------


## aqua

To a first approximation, we dont produce electricity from coal in this country, so the Walruss video is irrelevant for us.

The situation was very different in 2007 when coal was indeed our dominant source of electricity. We in the UK are making progress, while the USA is actually going backwards.

----------


## orkneycadian

Exactly what I was about to post when Aqua beat me to it.  This evening, less than 3% of UK electricity is being produced from coal according to https://www.gridwatch.templar.co.uk/

----------

